# Looking for an '85 ur-quattro



## wrcspz (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone interested in selling their Ur, let me know, good home here and would treat it properly!!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an '85 ur-quattro (wrcspz)*

There was a real nice one on Ebay a bit ago, seller even posted it here also.


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an '85 ur-quattro (Quattro Krant)*

I send you an Instant message


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for an '85 ur-quattro (nic2k4)*

^^ you looking at dumping your '84????


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Looking for an '85 ur-quattro (Sepp)*

YES I am not sure yet but I am thinking about it


----------

